# Regarder un film en streaming



## Nathalie0691 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d avoir un iPad 2 16 giga que je découvre ...
Je n arrive pas a visualiser des séries en streaming depuis son iPad comme je le fais sur un portable Pc. 
J ai essayé d utiliser oplayer mais je ne y arrive pas... Soit je ne saisie pas le bon lien soit il y a un truc que je n ai pas fait!
Qui peut m aider?

Merci


----------



## Lyloo10260 (2 Janvier 2012)

Salut
Je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi ...c la galère 
On se tient au courant si Info


----------

